# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الأثنيـن 9 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 09 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Monday 09.III.2015 (GMT+1  England -FA Cup 
20:45 Manchester United -Arsenal
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
Sport 1 Russia
-Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA
BBC One
-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10788 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10818 V 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2
BBC One HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10847 V 23000 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Astra 28.2°E -11024 H 23000 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2  italy Serie A 
21:00 Juventus -Sassuolo
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  Portugal SuperLiga 
21:00 Sporting Lisbon- Penafiel
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Major League Soccer USA 
01:00 Sporting Kansas City-New York Red Bulls
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk 
03.30 Seattle Sounders - New England Revolution
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2  Gulf Clubs Championship 
16:40 AlJahra - East Riffa
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
Kuwait Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA
Kuwait Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA  Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques Cup 
13:45 Al mojzel-Hajer
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA 
14:10 Al-Orubah -Hottain
MBC Pro Sports 2
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 2 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA 
16:40 AlRaed -Al-Safa
MBC Pro Sports 3
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 3 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA 
18:40 AlIttihad-AlRiyadh
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA 
18:40 Alfaisaly -Al-Ansar
MBC Pro Sports 2
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 2 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  UAE Arabian Gulf League UNDER 21 
14:45 AlJazira- AlAin
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2  Croatia 1.NHL League 
18:00 NK Lokomotiva Zagreb- HNK Rijeka
HNL
-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  Tureky-1.Lig 
18:00 Bucaspor - Kayserispor
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  CAF Championship -U20 
20:30 Mali -Zambia
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  German -2.Bundesliga 
20:15 Karlsruher - Leipzig
Sport1
-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA 
Women's Invitational Algarve Cup 
15:10 Japon -France
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk 
18:30 Brazil -Germany
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk 
18:30 Sweden - China
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk

----------

